# Glycerin suppositories and excessive gas



## slisli (Aug 15, 2011)

I am a 30 yr old female. I have had chronic constipation and IBS-C all my life. I was diagnosed with outlet obstruction constipation and have been using glycerin suppositories daily in the morning for a long time now. The only side effect is that it causes really bad gas after afternoon and evening meals. I don't wait for the suppository to melt fully. I usually have a BM within 5 minutes of inserting it. Has anyone experienced similar issues with glycerin suppositories?


----------



## slisli (Aug 15, 2011)

No one out there has used glycerin suppositories for this problem? Anyone?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i've used them for years but i've never had problems like the one you described--with them giving me gas after meals--or any other time. i don't use them on a daily basis . i frequently have the problem of incomplete evacuation and on days when this starts to really really drive me crazy then i'll turn to the plain glycerin suppository to try get some more stool out. usually they work quite well for this. sometimes they do nothing.but this is just my experience. we all differ so much in how our bodies react to meds...sorry i can't be of more help to you on this.


----------

